# Dyeing hair with chalk???



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive never worked with chalk, but it is not permanent and it can be messy. my understanding is that you wet the chalk and brush it on. I only know of its use in small areas not an entire dog. koolaid and food coloring is another option that will wash out in a few washings depending on the intensity of the color. sprayza or blow pens also wash out fairly quickly. I used food coloring before and it was also messy, rubbed off the dog and onto furniture. I used petedge color (same as manic panic) on supy (my avitar pic) it lasted a long time. whatever you decide, you should only use color on a healthy dog, with a healthy coat. do a test spot to make sure there is no reaction, and never get any type of color in her eyes, nose, mouth, ears or nether regions.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I've used chalk a few times the best method is to soak the stick in water for ten minutes or so and then rub it on it is very messy and a lot of work to do a big area but great for doing small areas like ears.
I like the petedge dyes but it costs a lot to ship them over here so I tend to improvise a bit with what's available here.

Lula was done using chalk for the body and food colouring for the mane the food colouring stained whatever she rubbed against and washed out as soon as she got wet the chalk lasted through a couple of baths and took about a month to fade.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both so much!

My groomer charges $10 to color. Maybe I should just take her in. I only wanted to do it for Halloween and do not want to risk getting color in my sink, clothes or furniture.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I only have experience putting chalk on horses. We used it on small areas like the blaze or socks. I think it will be ten bucks well spent. Chalk is messy and best used for small areas.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks CT Girl. I agree...much less messy and a better chance of even coverage.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you post pictures - I bet she will look fantastic.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

What a fun bunch, you guys are such a creative group. Love the pictures! I was thinking it would be fun for my white toy Poodle to be a Dalmation for Halloween


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

poodlesplease, that's a great idea!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Chalk was how I colored my last dog, Simba! It's helpful if you have two sticks of chalk so one is always soaking. Just draw on the area you want colored with your wet, softened stick, and once you've gotten pretty good coverage, put it back in the water and brush the area. This distributes the color. It can take a *really* long time for large areas or a whole dog. Depends on how soft the chalk is, how long/think the hair is, and how intense you want the color. Simba's tail was always like a marathon!! It's good to do it after a bath without using conditioner. Use a degreasing shampoo if you can. The more stripped the hair is, the more it will absorb color. But, if you're going for as temporary as possible, skip that part. : ) Simba's chalk would rub off if we were playing and I was rubbing it up a lot, but otherwise no. When I was done coloring him I would rub down the areas with paper towels until (as much) color wasn't coming off. I also blasted him with the high velocity dryer, but you may not have that at your disposal. : P The chalk that got into his undercoat on his tail lasted for more than a month (with weekly baths)! After that I learned that I didn't need to work the color all the way down to his roots. : P I used Crayola sidewalk chalk, it's non-toxic. : ) Oh, and wear rubber gloves unless you want Oompa Loompa hands! Put Gigi on a towel or something, too, because it will rain chalk dust!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks so much, Pammi! Simba looks so adorable.


----------

